# A poem a friend sent to me- What makes a Mother



## MaevesMummy

What Makes a Mother

I thought of you and closed my eyes.
And prayed to God today.
I asked what makes a mother and
I know I heard him say,

A mother has a baby.
This we know is true.
But God, can you be a mother
when your baby's not with you?

Yes, you can, He replied
with confidence in His voice.
I give many women babies.
When they leave is not their choice.

Some I send for a lifetime
and others for a day.
And some I send to feel your womb
but there's no need to stay.

I just don't understand this. God,
I want my baby here.
He took a breath and cleared His throat
and then I saw a tear.

I wish I could show you
what your child is doing today.
If you could see your child smile
with other children and say,

"We go to earth to learn our lessons
of life and love and fear.
My Mommy loved me, Oh so much,
I got to come straight here.

I feel so lucky to have a Mom
who had so much love for me,
I learned my lesson very quickly.
My Mommy set me free.

I miss my Mommy, Oh so much,
but I visit her each day.
When she goes to sleep,
on her pillow's where I lay.

I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek
and whisper in her ear,
'Mommy don't be sad today,
I'm your baby and I'm here.'"

So you see, my dear sweet one,
your children are okay.
Your babies are here in MY home
and this is where they'll stay.

They'll wait for you with ME
until your lesson is through.
And on the day that you come home,
they'll be at the gates for you.

So now you see what makes a Mother
It's the feeling in your heart.
It's the love you had so much of,
right from the very start.

Though some on earth may not realize you are a Mother,
until their time is done.
They'll be up here with ME one day,
and know you're the best one.
~Jennifer Wasik~


----------



## iloveblue

This made me cry - thanks for sharing it.
I like the bit that says

'And some I send to feel a womb
But there's no need to stay'


----------



## MaevesMummy

It has me in pieces every time. You see I have no other children just very early loss.
Some ignorant people have said some quite awful things and I have to read this to remind myself it is them who have the problem.
xxxx


----------



## snugglebot

It's a beautiful poem


----------



## Carmello_01

So beautiful, and it rings true :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

This is amazing. Made me cry.


----------



## NG09

Lovely poem. My sister just lost her baby, I'm sure this will give her lots of comfort x


----------



## lucy_x

it always sends shivers down my spine this poem does, its truley beautiful and im sure it will give lots of angel mummys some comfort.


----------



## Lucky777

MaevesMummy said:


> It has me in pieces every time. You see I have no other children just very early loss.
> Some ignorant people have said some quite awful things and I have to read this to remind myself it is them who have the problem.
> xxxx

Do not be discouraged I've had 3 early losses, i'm now almost 14 weeks. I've never gotten past 7 weeks. I know i'm not completely out of danger but i hope and i pray for my child everyday! Good luck to you and God bless you!

This poem is beautiful it made me cry.


----------



## MaevesMummy

Affraid I lost my little girl at 21 weeks, I have lots of medical problems though.

Hopefully they will find a way to prevent this happening again.
xxx


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi darling.

This is so beautiful and it helped me so much. 

Could I beg a favour? Could you post this on the early losses board? I think it would really help them also.

Much love,

Crio xxx


----------



## MaevesMummy

Of course, so sorry for your loss.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Criosaidh

Thankyou so much love, I really appreciate it. X :hugs:


----------

